
Major League Baseball tickets are going biometric in 2019 - jonbaer
https://www.fastcompany.com/90201535/major-league-baseball-tickets-are-going-biometric-in-2019
======
ryanx435
This won't go over well with companies that pay for the suites as it
introduces a huge hassle when inviting clients to ballgames.

"Hey, thanks for doing business with us! Come to a ball game at our company
suite, free! We just need your finger print and a scan of your face!"

------
masonic
Clearly, the reason MLB attendance is dropping over most if the league is
because MLB and StubHub aren't doing _enough_ privacy suckage.

Just look at the privileges lists for the MLB Ballpark app and StubHub app on
Google Play to see what I mean.

